# ScSi PCI Karten erkenunngs Problem



## ArtWare (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo erst mal!
Mein frage an euch ist:
In meinem Rechner habe ich ein Cd-Rom Laufwerk das auf ScSI bassiert! Um das zum laufen zu bringen braucht man einen ScSI Adabter! Diesen habe ich mir auch besorgt und auch gleich auf dem PCI Slot eingebaut! Dann habe ich meinen Rechner gestartet! Jetzt schaute ich im Gerätemanager nach um zu schauen ob dieser auch erkannt wurde, leider war dies nicht der Fall. Da ich mir sowas schon gedacht  habe bin ich auf die Hompage des Herstellers gegangen um mir dort die richtigen Treiber für Windows XP runterzuladen, was ich auch gemacht habe! Na dem Download habe ich sie aus gleich Installiert.  Das eigentliche Problem ist jetzte nun das Windows XP den Adapter immer noch nicht erkennt?!

Was kann ich machen das ER von Windows XP erkannt wird?

p.s. Karte steckt richtig drinn, alles richtig angeschlossen

Schonmal Danke im voraus!
PATRICK!


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Kunstware,

bei manchen PCI Karten ist es so, dass man die Treiber vor der Installation
installieren muss, dieses Problem ist mir allerdings nur von ziemlich alten
PCI Karten bekannt, da ich aber nicht weiß was für ein SCSI Adapter Du 
nutzt solltest Du dies vielleicht einmal ausprobieren...

Eine zweite Möglichkeit, die mir hier einfallen würde, ist es Deine Konfigurations
daten zu reseten, dadurch veranlasst Du Deinen pc alle Karten noch einmal
neu zu erkennen/konfigurieren... Da es hier aber auch zu Problemen mit andere
Hardware kommen kann würde ich vorher sicherheitshalber mal ein Backup
fahren...

Die Konfigurationsdaten kannst Du im Bios zurücksetzten...
(reset configuration Data)


----------



## ArtWare (7. Januar 2004)

Okay ich bedanke mich erst mal für die Hilfe!
Das Problem ist gelöst! Es lang an den Treiben aus dem Internet sie waren fehlerhaft! Ich habe mir neue runtergeladen und es hat sofort und einmannfrei funktioniert!

An die Admins der Thread kann GeClosed werden!

Nochmal Danke an die Hilfe!


----------

